# USA TRAINS HUDSON FORSALE



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

My best friend







jumped on a stick Sunday while playing fetch and it went though her throat inside her mouth.














Neither of us were happy at all so it was off to the ER. Not cheap. She's back to her happy self now







but on restricted duty...no more sticks too....just soft toys. Vets and the ER...gotta get paid...and happy to do it too. Sooooo....if you want a good deal on my Hudson $1500 plus shipping. Please remember that I removed the mounts that hold the smoke box to the frame in order to install the Harbor Models smoke system. 
Also this has an Airwire G2 rx and the newer Phoenix p8 sound.....you'd need a TX to run it. Engine has about 3 hours run time. 


You Tube Video


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry 
Sorry to hear about your pal. Not into steam. Good luck.


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you still have the wooden storage chest and the shipping carton?


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes on the box and carton.

Puppy is back to normal.


----------



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm interested in a USA Trains Hudson, did you sell yours?


----------

